# The Dungeon Gym East Belfast



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

A friend and I bought over a gym in East Belfast in Sept 09 and we are currently looking to add more members. We currently have over 40 members and memberships are £120 a year. All members get their own key and can use the gym 24/7. If anyone interested send me a PM to arrange a free trial.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Whereabouts in East Belfast is it? Got any pics?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

its right slap bang in middle of shankhill :lol:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> its right slap bang in middle of shankhill :lol:


Hardly mate..Shankill is west belfast...Dont talk about things you dont even know about lad. :thumbup1:


----------



## jamesy1 (Apr 16, 2010)

just wondering where bouts in east belfast the gym is? ill be returning back to belfast from scotland soon and need to find somewhere to be training. i cant pm just yet so if you could post further details here that would b great.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Hardly mate..Shankill is west belfast...Dont talk about things you dont even know about lad. :thumbup1:


pmsl:lol:


----------



## jamesy1 (Apr 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd kill for a gym like that, sometimes when I can't sleep or am on a late shift I wish the gym would be open.

bump for you


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry for late reply I've been busy with work etc. The gym is on the beersbridge road in the old mill. It used to be called Petes Gym. Anyone interested pm me and I'll give you my mobile number to arrange free trial etc. Thanks


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Hardly mate..Shankill is west belfast...Dont talk about things you dont even know about lad. :thumbup1:


lol Arzo.... :thumb:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive been in petes gym a few times good gym all right and very well kept defo gets my thumbs up:thumbup1:.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Jonnyboi said:


> Ive been in petes gym a few times good gym all right and very well kept defo gets my thumbs up:thumbup1:.


We've cleaned it up mate and starting to get new stuff in bit by bit. Just got a new leg curl two weeks ago which cost us £350. Were in process of making more space to put more stuff in. When was last time you trained in it mate???


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Must be at least 7 years ago mate might call up for a look some time.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

hello mate im living in ennislillen at the mo but im from ards when i move back up ill def join sounds good ..


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Jonnyboi said:


> Must be at least 7 years ago mate might call up for a look some time.


We've cleaned it up mate, it was grim before! Call anytime mate.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

chris27 said:


> hello mate im living in ennislillen at the mo but im from ards when i move back up ill def join sounds good ..


No problem Chris. Pm me when you get back up to ards.


----------



## Pete_L (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to be back over in a few weeks time and am looking somewhere to train, do you charge per session as im only over for 5 days odd?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Pete_L said:


> I'm going to be back over in a few weeks time and am looking somewhere to train, do you charge per session as im only over for 5 days odd?


Hi Pete basically we charge a tenner a month but our memberships run from 1st feb to 31 jan so anyone who joins now pays £80 til end of jan 2011. Are you only over for 5 days in total??


----------



## Pete_L (May 31, 2010)

Aye this time im only over for 5 days total of which 2 days are the weekend iirc, short and sweet.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

The gym is open weekends mate but to be honest it wouldnt be worth your while joining if your only gonna use it 5 days.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Got any pics of the place yet?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Got any pics of the place yet?


No mate no pictures yet. I've been really busy with work and kids football. It's basically a bodybuilders gym, hardcore lol. Do u live in Belfast mate??


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Cant beat the old hardcore gyms i used to train in Shorts just down from the park avenue hotel at the foot ball grounds there is a wee gym at the bowling greens its a real spit and sawdust gym was great place i might get a run up on sunday for a gander.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes I know shorts well, I live down road from it mate, there's a few from shorts gym who joined. Thing is we want to make this gym the best in the east. We've only had it from September 09 and we've cleaned it up, changed the name and we're getting new stuff in bit by bit. We've turned it around from what it used to be like and we're getting new members. I'm actually away on hols on wed til Monday so if u wanna go and check it out your better going down between 5 and 8 on weekdays as there's always ppl there. Only a few ppl use it at weekends.

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi sharoots thats a top idea having a key and being able to turn up when you want..I've just started training at burns gym in Dumfries and its the same idea..Its great knowing i can train when i want 24/7..

hope you get some good numbers joining u mate..


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## onemorerep (Jul 22, 2010)

SHAROOTS said:


> A friend and I bought over a gym in East Belfast in Sept 09 and we are currently looking to add more members. We currently have over 40 members and memberships are £120 a year. All members get their own key and can use the gym 24/7. If anyone interested send me a PM to arrange a free trial.


Not sure how many posts I need to have before I can PM but can't do it at the mo.

Can you message me with your number? I'd like to get round for a look at the gym asap. I live just round the corner. 

Cheers!


----------



## scottie dick (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't believe it man did you buy the gym from ricky salmon i haven't been over for a brave while i never thought he would let that go the guys a complete gentleman have never met a nicer guy must call over and see him wonder if you know was that him that came second in the 2006 light heavyweights NABBA compation anyways good luck with the gym and i hope you have great success with it i'll probably be in touch once i get past my injury (servered all RH wrist tendons) to train again if i can fingers crossed :beer:


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I live to far away in armagh, but great idea 24/7 my gym closes at 9pm  and 1pm weekends


----------



## AIRJORDAN23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, Got a contact number interested in joining the gym.cheers


----------



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

I am moving back to East Belfast in May from America so looking to join. Went there a few times and spoke to Ricky and he had a mate who did natural shows. Way back in 2007.

Good little gym. Cant wait to get back to it mate


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

SHAROOTS can u pm me ur mob Num, would be interested in joining, I can't pm at min


----------



## timfymac (Oct 21, 2011)

SHAROOTS

Me and a mate are really interested in joining. Could you PM your number, I can't pm either

Cheers


----------



## deadliftdave (Jul 6, 2012)

timfymac said:


> SHAROOTS
> 
> Me and a mate are really interested in joining. Could you PM your number, I can't pm either
> 
> Cheers


Same please chum. Living in the East and there's a few of us looking a more hardcore place to train. 2 Bodybuilding and I'm a Powerlifter myself. Cheers, Dave


----------



## Jonnytee (Mar 1, 2011)

myself, my brother and a friend have been looking for a proper gym, more free weights relaxed atmosphere and reasonably priced not like the likes of fitness first which is basically a glorified treadmill warehouse with the free weights room seemingly an afterthought. Which dungeon seems to fit the bill. Although, as the fee is £130 per is it possible to pay on a monthly basis because were all very keen to get stuck into training again but we all would find it hard to find £130 each for a years subscription up front.


----------



## Johnnyhender (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello m8 wondering if could get your number me an a few friends would be interested in joining your gym I live on avoniel drive 2 sec away cheers


----------



## dannypovalona (Mar 28, 2013)

alrite, are you still running the gym? if so could you pm me your num? i also live round the corner and am interested in joining! cheers


----------



## captain starlet (Jul 11, 2011)

SHAROOTS said:


> A friend and I bought over a gym in East Belfast in Sept 09 and we are currently looking to add more members. We currently have over 40 members and memberships are £120 a year. All members get their own key and can use the gym 24/7. If anyone interested send me a PM to arrange a free trial.


Hi i was wondering if you could send me your number please. I cant see how to private message, i live just off grand parade so your place would be perfect for me, cheers gary. 07702014212


----------

